# Uk's Largest Free Motorshow



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

This year's Regent Street Motor Show (Saturday 2 November) will be the biggest yet with the display area in London's busy West End extended from Piccadilly Circus right up to Oxford Circus for the very first time.

Already firmly established as the largest free motor show in the UK, the Regent Street Motor Show showcases 125 years of motoring history ranging from the pioneering automobiles from Victorian times right up to the very latest supercars.








Held on the Saturday immediately before the famous London to Brighton Veteran Car Run (Sunday 3 November) which starts in Hyde Park, the Regent Street Motor Show is part of a massive free weekend of motoring hosted by the Royal Automobile Club.

Although all the world famous shops are open for business, Regent Street is closed to traffic all day providing the hundreds of thousands of shoppers, Londoners and tourists, a unique - and totally free - chance to savour some sparkling automotive displays from 10.00am to 4.00pm.

Among this year's highlights will be special showcases celebrating 50 years of the iconic Porsche 911 and 100 years of the legendary Aston Martin marque. The 911 has always been a favourite on the capital's streets while Aston Martin was founded locally in Chelsea by Lionel Martin and Robert Bamford way back in 1913. Other motor manufacturers including BMW and Renault will also be showcasing their latest models.

Adding to the sense of history more than 100 of extraordinary pre-1905 veteran cars driving to Brighton on the following morning will be participating in a special EFG International Concours d'Elegance staged at the north end of Regent Street.

"The annual Regent Street Motor Show is a truly unique event," said Ben Cussons, Chairman of the Royal Automobile Club Motoring Committee. "It is not only set in one of the world's most famous shopping streets right in the heart of London's buzzing West End but, featuring such a comprehensive collection of amazing cars, also provides a truly amazing spectacle. Now with the road closure stretching all the way up to Oxford Circus, there will be even more eye-catching displays for all-comers to enjoy come this year's eagerly-anticipated event."








"The Crown Estate's recent investment in Regent Street has made it a must visit shopping and dining destination and The Regent Street Motor Show, displaying cars from the past, present and future, provides a good reason for visitors to come who possibly have no idea how the street has been transformed into the best shopping street in the West End," added Annie Walker, Director of the Regent Street Association.

More detailed information will be announced in the weeks running up to the 2013 Regent Street Motor Show.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

What are the silver and the green car in the bottom picture? The silver looks very Aston-ish and the green one I really can't place.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Green one = Delta E-4 Coupe Electric car :thumb:

Not 100% on the silver/bronzey one.

Edit found it......A Lightening


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Beancounter said:


> Edit found it......A Lightening


Nice butt, but whats her face like?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Here 

.....and here :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Beancounter said:


> Here
> 
> .....and here :thumb:


Cheers  Funny bugger, :lol: 
She looks good, real good.


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks like im going to London


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Reminder


----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

Silver car is a Bristol fighter. Has a viper v10 engine and gull wing doors. Was something like £200k so they only sold a handful.


----------

